# long ferry crossing



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

has any one been on the Brittany ferry that goes to Bilbao,that calls into roscoff to change the crew,we sail on Sunday and arrive on Tuesday,has you can see what do we do with the freezer to keep things OK,i know its been on before but that was the normal run ,so i hope some one can help kenny:wav:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't think there is a great deal you can do aside from the normal things like filling your freezer and fridge space with either bottles of frozen water or gel blocks, making sure you get it as cold as possible beforehand and not opening the door to check etc.

For what its worth: we did the long crossing once, because the boat had to call in Roscoff for an unscheduled stop. All we ever have in the freezer on the boat is a frozen (beef) casserole intended for reheating when we get to our first night stop. It had defrosted but not completely and still had ice crystals in it and was quite firm. I usually take first night meals out of the freezer before we leave the boat and put them in the fridge to finish defrosting. This did not need the extra time but I think would have been safe to leave to refreeze and use later...I think.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Like Grizzly. We did the crossing in December no problems. It's unlikely things will thaw completely and as long as they're still pretty cold they'll be safe to re-freeze, according the US food people. Just heat up or cook thoroughly, as you would anyway.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You might like to read this thread on another forum ( 2014). In it the writer is sure there are EHUs available on BF ships and all you have to do is ask in advance. We've never seen anyone use one and would not rely on it but there's no harm in asking.

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...e-Running-on-Portsmouth-to-Spain-Ferry/29129/


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

friends of mine who have an electric cool box for their tents, fill the box with newspaper, squashed up, it seems to work for them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK Grizzly, the advice is not correct, we have tried and been told it is 3 phase and 440v so not suitable for MH, it is only used for lorries apparently and even then is expensive but cheaper than having an entire lorryload of frozen food thaw and be ditched......

We have done a 36 hour crossing and prechilled the fridge as much as we could using EHU at a site before boarding, then run the fridge on gas for as long as possible until told to turn it off (once on board and about to leave deck. I suspect if we had not been asked no-one would have said anything, but the rules are no naked flames..... and we did not bend them deliberately.....

Pack the freezer full, fill lots of the fridge space with frozen water too - 3/4 filled milk containers are ideal and can be ditched as soon as you want - f frozen they take about 48 hours to thaw. so a couple of those in the fridge will slow the rate down that it all warms up. DO NOT OPEN THE FRIDGE FOR ANY REASON - leave it closed as firmly as possible (one friend sticks their with wide masking tape before boarding to ensure minimal warm air entry - we have never felt the need to go that far). You will probably find all will be quite OK.

Eat thawed food promptly, make sure it is thoroughly reheated not just warmed - take it above 70C as that will destroy most bugs.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could be adventuress and travel with it empty, then buy local food once at your destination, have enough tinned food so you don't panic buy right off the boat.

Why don't these long journeys have EHU points for the MoHos, surely they carry enough each way to know they need it, they just need to plan the loading so you're parked next to them, not really rocket science.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why don't these long journeys have EHU points for the MoHos, surely they carry enough each way to know they need it, they just need to plan the loading so you're parked next to them, not really rocket science.


On the Greek Camping on Board routes the ( 16 amp) supply is in the deck roof and you access it via a long hooked pole which you use to pull the connection down. Doing this with the BF routes however would be difficult as vans and cars are more tightly packed and trailing wires could be a nuisance at best.

Watching the skill it takes to load these boat, ensuring that dog owners are in one place, disabled in another etc, I don't think any ferry company would want the additional complication of ensuring that those who booked got an EHU and needed to be parked close to them. If you have medical needs then I believe they will ensure that anything that needs cold storage has it provided on the boat somewhere and you carry a cold bag to the place indicated.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks to all, have decided to get it well frozen the leave the fridge on and make out we forgot to turn it off, was telling a friend about it and he said he has done that for the last 5years traveling 2times per year, so will let you know when we get connected to the internet kenny .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kenny said:


> thanks to all, have decided to get it well frozen the leave the fridge on and make out we forgot to turn it off, was telling a friend about it and he said he has done that for the last 5years traveling 2times per year, so will let you know when we get connected to the internet kenny .


That's remarkably deceitful of you. When you buy your ticket you agree to BFs Terms and Conditions, one of which is that you switch off your gas bottles or supply during the voyage. I doubt that your knowledge of what is or is not safe is better than that of the authority who made this rule and it seems to me, and to any sensible person, that it is safer all round to stick to the rules and not run the risk of escaping gas or flames in the enclosed space of the car decks.

That your friend has got away with it- he says- is not an excuse for you to do the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If I was to realise someone had left their fridge on, on a ferry, I'd report it, they want them off for reason :roll:

Your van may be quite safe, but the car next to it with a fuel leak could be the end of everyone on board.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Here we go again, another one who thinks the rules don't apply to them. They are usually there for a very good reason. Propane, petrol fumes are highly flammable, not to mention explosive. I'd rather have a little spoiled food than have something worse on my conscience. As we've all said, the chances of your food thawing and becoming inedible are vanishingly small, and why take frozen anyway. I'm told there are shops in Spain.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for the Cap Finistere on Marine Traffic! If it disappears off the screen we will all know who's to blame:wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fortunately from our experience BF are very good at checking before loading that the gas is turned off and then again after loading that the exhaust is not hot from the vent - they actively walk around and check - that is how we were reminded that we had not turned ours off.

The visual check of the cylinders of course SHOULD suffice but if you have one of the Truma Secumotion type systems fitted then it may be permitted to be on normally (bit not on ferries).

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Fortunately from our experience BF are very good at checking before loading that the gas is turned off and then again after loading that the exhaust is not hot from the vent - they actively walk around and check - that is how we were reminded that we had not turned ours off.
> 
> Dave


That's reassuring so long as they always do it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago, on a very cold, wet and stormy dockside in Santander, my OH went outside at the last minute to crawl under the van and turn off the underfloor gas tank. Rapid arrival of 2 security guards followed; they thought he was attempting to stow away.

We've never been *asked* on BF, unlike the tunnel where there is always someone to ask and/or check. It's good to know that BF do have a check system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One for the electrickery boffins to reply on.

I know you could knock up something to make the fridge run off the LBs, a secret hidden fridge switch, and I think even an AES fridge would work, but assume 220ah of LBs and the fridge being stocked up fully with perhaps ice packs to assist, and kept closed, how long would you be able to go before dropping to dangerous LB levels?


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Penquin said:


> AFAIK Grizzly, the advice is not correct, we have tried and been told it is 3 phase and 440v so not suitable for MH, it is only used for lorries apparently and even then is expensive but cheaper than having an entire lorryload of frozen food thaw and be ditched......


Your current with the voltage, but when i worked for P&O, we didnt charge for a plug in, it was part of the service.

* dont know how to link in another comment but *

Kenny.

If when the staff do a deck walk ( which they do hourly ) and feel heat from the fridge exhaust, you will be called back, and could have your crossing cancelled.

Some of the trucks on the ship carry hazardous loads and have to be loaded away from sources of heat, or ignition etc. Although its very un likely to happen they do like things switched off.

I do remember an irish freight company being sued for disclosing an incorrect load on a rough crossing and the truck tipped, breaking its shackles with its high centre of gravity load of hanging meat. I believe the damage to other vehicles, the ferry and delays cost over £1 million, and that was in the late 90's.

Leaving your fridge on, running gas on open decks like the big Dover Clasi boats wouldn't be too much problem, but in the closed decks of the BF ships ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

robbosps said:


> Your current with the voltage, but when i worked for P&O, we didnt charge for a plug in, it was part of the service.
> 
> * dont know how to link in another comment but *
> 
> ...


To add to the above

During my trucking days, I mostly crossed by BF and I usually transported class 3 inflammable, and sometimes some class 8 corrosive added.
Always always, my truck would be on the top open deck, and if there was no open deck space, my truck could not board.
It was always on the freighter or the rear open part of the top deck on a passenger ferry.
The problem is not always the liquid, but the gasses, just above the liquid and empty tanks can be more dangerous


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

kenny said:


> thanks to all, have decided to get it well frozen the leave the fridge on and make out we forgot to turn it off, was telling a friend about it and he said he has done that for the last 5years traveling 2times per year, so will let you know when we get connected to the internet kenny .


Not sure if you are serious about leaving the fridge on, but if you are, just Google 'Norman Atlantic Ferry Fire' and it may just change your mind! In any event I hope you have an enjoyable and safe trip.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

robbosps said:


> ...
> 
> If when the staff do a deck walk ( which they do hourly ) and feel heat from the fridge exhaust, you will be called back, and could have your crossing cancelled. ...


How could they "cancel your crossing" if they are already underway? Or even just all loaded - do you seriously think they would unload the ship to throw you off?

Having said that - running the fridge on gas while on board is obviously a no no - but I have never (to my knowledge) been checked

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As regards"cancelling the crossing" they simply cancel the return trip without a refund as you are breaching the t&c and they are entitled to do that.

Leaving a fridge on gas in an enclosed space with possible fumes from other vehicles is sheer stupidity and I HAVE been checked and have also seen MH and caravans being checked at Plymouth, Roscoff, St Malo and Calais, I have also seen on board checks with crew members walking around the vehicle deck once the passengers are loaded - having a dog one is required to put it into the keenl about 30 minutes after loading and take it out about 30 minutes before and during the initial post loading phase I have seen several crew members walking close around MH checking the fridge vent is cold.

Many people will never know that they HAVE been checked,we were and were asked to ensure it was off when we had forgotten, so the checks do work, but they did NOT threaten cancelling the return trip, although they can do that under their t & c.

It's simply not worth the risk IMO. Nothing in the freezer is ever that critical and if medication is being carried the fridge will stay at the required temperature for 36 hours with just a little action to assist. Medication that is required to be kept cold, e.g. insulin and some antibiotic eye drops, often have a room temperature span of several weeks before they become unsafe to use. If such material is "pre-booked" with the ferry company they will usually provide fridge space on the ship - if asked.... but obviously not for a "packet of frozen peas and a meat pie".

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

All right Dave - no need to SHOUT - we are in agreement here.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

No caukhead thank you for your reply ,i have never done it in 18 years but the post got them going,we had already got the water in the fridge for when we go,but this is the last time you will see my name,have been slated cause i am bad at writing and then this not again, but thanks for your reply


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

kenny said:


> No caukhead thank you for your reply ,i have never done it in 18 years but the post got them going,we had already got the water in the fridge for when we go,but this is the last time you will see my name,have been slated cause i am bad at writing and then this not again, but thanks for your reply


Take no notice of stupid people who can't make sense out of a few words Kenny, they have to make up for their lack in certain areas somehow.

And you should know that even if some do the exact same thing, they will poo poo the idea.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kenny said:


> No caukhead thank you for your reply ,i have never done it in 18 years but the post got them going,we had already got the water in the fridge for when we go,but this is the last time you will see my name,have been slated cause i am bad at writing and then this not again, but thanks for your reply


I'm not going to apologise for my robust reply kenny, I meant it at the time and I mean it to apply to anyone who knowingly breaks safety rules and puts the lives of others at risk.

If you did suggest you were going to leave your gas on to be a wind-up then you knew what response to expect and you got it.

As to leaving the forum; only you can decide but, as you saw at the beginning, you got good advice when you asked your question and this is what you will get whenever you ask. It seems a shame to leave when that help is freely available, especially now, when you are about to set off for Spain.

As to your being bad at writing; I've not noticed that and it doesn't matter anyway. You get your point across and that is what matters.

Enjoy your trip and I hope the sun shines for you.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kenny: Have you checked here:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/sailing-updates

It looks like your sailing might have been cancelled due to bad weather...

BF should have contacted you via mobile number.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for pointing this out Grizzly

This is a bit of a concern - if not a worry

We are booked on Baie de Seine on the 3rd at 17:15 out of Santander

I'll be watching the BF website and the weather forecast anxiously

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dave: I've never seen the site as busy as this. Have you checked that BF have your mobile contact details ? From our experience they are pretty good at contacting you as soon as they can if there are problems but it's worth checking.

The situation changes quite quickly so I would guess you will be fine by the 4 th . I imagine, with Easter holidays, people doing short cruises and snowbirders returning that they are busy this weekend however...worst possible time to have gales and a missing ship.

Hope all is well.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Never thought of this so thanks. We are going Portsmouth to St Malo on 6th. I expect/hope it will be calmer by then but I'll keep checking nearer the time. Especially as they are bringing some sailings earlier. Would hate to miss it.
Just bought the Stugeron as recommended for sea sickness in another post - do hope I won't need it!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Their team on Twitter are very good at replying to queries. You could ask them a few days before your sailing for a weather update. Graham


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Never thought of this so thanks. We are going Portsmouth to St Malo on 6th. I expect/hope it will be calmer by then but I'll keep checking nearer the time. Especially as they are bringing some sailings earlier. Would hate to miss it.
> Just bought the Stugeron as recommended for sea sickness in another post - do hope I won't need it!


It's worth keeping an eye on the BF Website because you will often get a couple of days notice of cancelled crossings. It's also not unusual for a sailing to be brought forward by a few hours if bad weather is forecast. In any case you will be contacted by BF. With any luck this latest bout of stormy weather will be last until next winter.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We have always turned off the gas at the bottle when boarding a ferry but it can be difficult as we have an electric wheelchair which needs ramps for loading/unloading which is in the way of the gas bottle locker.

I was wondering if it would be ok to switch off at the isolation switches.

We have the secumotion so don't need to switch off when travelling.

Any advice ---- no brick bats please. As I say we have always switched off at the bottles before!!! But it is not a quick job and if adverse weather we would both get quite wet!!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Dave: I've never seen the site as busy as this. Have you checked that BF have your mobile contact details ? From our experience they are pretty good at contacting you as soon as they can if there are problems but it's worth checking.
> 
> The situation changes quite quickly so I would guess you will be fine by the 4 th . I imagine, with Easter holidays, people doing short cruises and snowbirders returning that they are busy this weekend however...worst possible time to have gales and a missing ship.
> 
> Hope all is well.


Good point about confirming they have my phone number - I'm on it...

Agree - post Easter and us over-winterers returning does make for a lot of potential disruption in the next few days.

Hopefully everything will be back to normal by the time we go.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

blondel said:


> I was wondering if it would be ok to switch off at the isolation switches.


Not sure how helpful this will be but, we have an underslung gas tank with 3 ways to turn the gas off: the standard red isolation switches in the van wardrobe that turn off the supply to fridge, heater and cooker, a covered wheel on the gas tank itself ( right underneath the centre of the van) and an isolation valve near to the edge of the underside of the van.

There has been a lot of discussion about turning this type of installation off before a ferry trip and the concensus of opinion, based on what ferry companies say, is that it is safe to turn the supply off at the isolation valve *under the van* which is easier to reach and does not need you to crawl right under the van and/ or dislocate your shoulder to reach. Manuals for two of these vans both say only that the gas supply must be turned off at the isolation valves *inside* the van before using the tunnel etc.

On the other hand both times we have used the tunnel with this van we have asked the young checker to crawl underneath and turn off the isolation valve near to the outside of the van. We assume, since he knew what to do, that he also knew there was another valve, on the end of the gas tank itself. He did not say that he would not bother if we had already turned off the taps inside the van and he did not turn off the gas supply via the wheel on the tank.

Not sure if this is helpful but I guess it's a bit of a grey area.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Edit to add:

This is what the manual in our van says ( AS Broadway)

CHANNEL TUNNEL
Eurotunnel now allows motorhomes fitted with LPG tanks for habitation purposes (although not for propulsion) to use the shuttle service. Their regulations say that the maximum capacity of the tank must not exceed 93 litres, it must be fitted with a capacity gauge and not filled to more than 80% of it's capacity. All these criteria apply to our standard installation.
Note: *All the red gas isolation taps must be in the 'closed' position before boarding and remain closed for the duration of the journey.*

I guess that is to stop you making tea and, more importantly, the fridge switching automatically to gas operation. I could make out a case for demanding that the underneath of the system is also switched off in our case on a ferry ( what if something breaks loose and damages the underside of the van and the gas pipes ?) but, in a standard gas bottles in locker installation this is unlikely.

Confusing ?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Edit to add:
> 
> This is what the manual in our van says ( AS Broadway)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information. I think that we will let circumstances decide.

If the chair has been out that day we will switch off at bottle - does mean no cuppa while waiting to load though:frown2:

If they ask if it is SWITCHED OFF AT THE BOTTLE we will do so!

If they don't maybe we will just use the isolation switches --- but again maybe not as we are ingrained with the obey rules attitude :surprise:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

blondel said:


> - does mean no cuppa while waiting to load though:frown2:
> :


We usually fill a flask. Once you're in the boarding lanes you're never sure how long you've got and it saves having to put away a hot kettle ( or even to get a cold one out...)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have long enough to wait for your cuppa then you could use a 12v kettle plugged in to the cigar lighter socket in the front....

such as;

12v kettle from Amazon

but from our experience;

a) don't start to use it unless you have a very long wait ahead of you......

b) if you do use it, once it boils (about 30 minutes later from our experience), then you will either move at that point and have to turn it off, or (as we used to try this in an ambulance on emergency standby) a call will come in which requires an URGENT response..... so the water gets ditched and the drinks forgotten....

and c) if it does boil, there will be a full mug for HTMBO while you only have enough to just get the coffee granules damp.....

But at least you will know that you have not infringed any gas laws....... 0

Even if you haven't had a drink and could have heated enough water for a shower if you had used the gas...... :wink2:

Dave :surprise::grin2:>


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I could make out a case for demanding that the underneath of the system is also switched off in our case on a ferry ( what if something breaks loose and damages the underside of the van and the gas pipes ?)


I don't understand what you mean by this?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've just re-read and think I've got what you mean now.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Talking about switching off at the fixed tank take-off rather than further along the gas pipework at the multi outlet manifold (with the red gas taps...)

In case a random item rolls around on the ferry deck and smashes into the gas pipework before the shutoff valve...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kenny: if you're still reading this thread -?

Do let us know how you got on. Was your boat one of the cancelled ones and, out of curiosity in case it should happen to us in the future, what alternatives were you offered ?

Hope all is well and you're well on your way now, by whatever method.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Talking about switching off at the fixed tank take-off rather than further along the gas pipework at the multi outlet manifold (with the red gas taps...)
> 
> In case a random item rolls around on the ferry deck and smashes into the gas pipework before the shutoff valve...
> 
> ...


I was initially confused over who was requiring who to turn off what, read it again and then got it that time.

It didn't help that I haven't got an underslung gas tank.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fortunately having had an underslung tank on the Mustang I managed to follow the thread, however mine was slung on the side to give easy access to allow for filling and to enable turning off the supply at the tank without doing more than lean down to knee height.
My present system is gaslow so I have to open locker door and turn both bottles off, even though they have the anti collision set up.

cabby

Golden rule must be needs to be off then turn it off.


----------

